# اسئلة عن تآكل المعادن



## Eng.Ahmed Aliraqi (3 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

انا طالب في كلية الهندسة وعندي بحث احتاج فيه الاجابة على الاسئلة التالية

كيفر يمكن التقليل من تأثير التشكيل على البارد في السلوك التآكلي للمعادن والسبائك ؟

أيهما اكثر تأثيرا في السلوك التآكلي للمعادن والسبائك التشكيل على البارد ام التشكيل على الساخن وضح ذلك ؟


اتمنى منكم المساعده وجزاكم الله الف خير​


----------



## محمد الصنوي (8 يناير 2012)

ممتاز


----------

